# Anyone here ever successfully get put on trt after a test cycle?



## Zxrs5681 (Mar 14, 2018)

if so how long did you wait after the last pin, and what did you tell the dr?


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 14, 2018)

Lots of people screw up their HPTA's by cycling improperly and need to be put on TRT as a result.

Your test production is going to be essentially nothing at the end of your cycle. If you don't do proper PCT to bring your natural production back, you've got a good shot at screwing up your body enough so that you need TRT.

Your test levels are only going to go down after you come off (assuming no PCT) so if your goal is to marry a needle for life then come off cold turkey. The longer you wait after your last pin, the lower your numbers are going to be.


----------



## Zxrs5681 (Mar 14, 2018)

I am going to do a proper pct but would my levels be low enough before or during pct? I did not have blood work done pre cycle because I can't request my own in my state but since I have been on cycle I honestly feel a lot happier and my mood is way better.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 14, 2018)

If I understand correctly, you're trying to get on TRT because you like the way it feels being on cycle?

TRT isn't like that, it's not a supra physiological dose like you're getting on cycle. It's just enough to get you into a normal range. If your test levels were mid-range normal before cycling, TRT is going to make you feel the exact same. Doctors aren't going to prescribe dosages that put you beyond the normal range.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 14, 2018)

Iron is in top of his game today.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 14, 2018)

Zxrs5681 said:


> I am going to do a proper pct but would my levels be low enough before or during pct? I did not have blood work done pre cycle because I can't request my own in my state but since I have been on cycle I honestly feel a lot happier and my mood is way better.



When u come off wait like 4 or 5 weeks then ask your doc to test your levels.


----------

